# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Town Hopping

## Luvsdaislands

Hello all!!

I need opinions on something I am trying to accomplish on a future trip.

I want to visit Port Antonio, Kingston and Negril.. 

Can this be done in 8 days?

Should I fly into Kingston and out of Montego Bay?

----------


## Rob

You can fly into either, and the Knutsford Express can take you to all these places - this is the most affordable (and comfortable) way to get around the island.

----------


## sammyb

I didn't know there was a shuttle service to Port Antonio from Mobay or Kingston through the Knutsford.  Hope there is!

Luvs, it's doable but I think you won't be able to truly appreciate any of the places for lack of time.

I would say Port Antonio and Kingston can be combined or Negril and Kingston.

For PA - Kingston combo flying in and out of Kingston would work

For Negril -Kingston maybe flying into Mobay do Negril first then fly out of Kingston or vice versa

----------


## Luvsdaislands

the Knutsford Express is like a Greyhound bus and goes from Kingston to Negril for about $30 (that much I have researched) and it goes to other places in Jamaica for reasonable prices.

I have some months to plan this out...majority of my time will be spent in Negril, but i was going to try to fit in PA and Kingston because my travel partner likes that side better than the Negril side.  We shall see!!

Any other tips will be greatly appreciated!!!

----------


## sammyb

I checked and don't see where Knutsford services Port Antonio yet.

You can do fly into Mobay and head to Negril then take the Knutsford to Kingston spend a few days there then fly out of Kingston.

I would suggest you save Port Antonio for another time..it's a bit far from Negril for a 8 day vacay.  A lot to see and do in Kingston especially New Kingston.

----------


## *vi*

Luvdaislands, that would be a challenge if you are relying on public transportation.  Renting a car will eliminate longer road time and transfers.  But if using public transit, here is a possible plan if you land in Montego Bay, fly out of Kingston.

Montego Bay to Negril (Knutsford or JUTA)
Negril to Ocho Rios (Knutsford or JUTA)
Ocho Rios to Portland (private driver or public transit)
Portland to Kingston (private driver or public transit)

Unfortunately, as Sammy said, Portland isnt on Knutsfords regular schedule yet.  They only go to Portland when special events are held there during the holidays.  However, some of the public buses traveling between Ocho Rios-Portland-Kingston are nice.  Huge with AC and I think around $12-$15 depending on destination.

----------


## Luvsdaislands

Thank you ladies!!  

Taking your advice and from skimming through trip reports PA does seem like a trip by itself.  Looking like the Kingston/Negril is looking doable.  Normally I do about 10 days to 2 weeks, but can't do it for my next reach.

----------


## Babalew

I fly into kingston, take a private taxi to pa, have a private taxi pick me up in pa to ochi then take the knutsford to negril.  The private taxis are your biggest expense.  There is a flight between mobay and kingston for 29$ each way.  might be an option with a short period of time.

----------

